# Csa website



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

has crashed :ranger: :boom:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> has crashed :ranger: :boom:


Whats that go to do with us?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Whats that go to do with us?


nothing unless you were looking at it :boxing:

I was looking a the 5th Nov Ball, but 700 le is a bit steep each


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Lanason said:


> nothing unless you were looking at it :boxing:
> 
> I was looking a the 5th Nov Ball, but 700 le is a bit steep each


what's the CSA website?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> nothing unless you were looking at it :boxing:
> 
> I was looking a the 5th Nov Ball, but 700 le is a bit steep each




The rugby club ball out at the pyramids was a lot more than that
The QBB was about 800 but I didnt go.. I hate those all inclusive tickets, why the heck should I pay for someone to get roaring drunk?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

csa website?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Community Services Association in Maadi. A good organization....


----------

